# supercharger - EGR fitting question



## tbird (Jun 11, 2005)

Got a potential customer that's installing a supercharger on his 2000 Frontier but the "kit" he has doesn't have a provision for EGR hookup on the inlet plenum (intake?) 
He's thinkin' about sendin' his plenum & EGR valve to me for modification, says there's a pad that looks like it could be where the EGR should be mounted. Can anyone help out with a pic of a plenum with EGR provisions? Sure would be appreciated. 

thanks,

'bird


----------

